# Finding or resetting DCC programming?



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok... I'm back!! More DCC questions... 

I had purchased a loco from a gentleman getting out of the hobby a couple of years ago that has be setup with dcc. This fellow had a website that listed all of the mods he had done to all his locos as well as pictures of his layout and other info but I now find that the site is gone...









Is there a way to find out what the loco number is that he programmed the decoder to or is it just a matter of trial and error going through all possible numbers until I find it?

Is there a way to reset any programming he may have done to the decoder back to factory defaults?

HELP!!!









Thanks again from a DCC newbie!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scott, 

What make is the decoder, do you know? What type of locomotive is it in? If it is LGB, it's easy, because you can read out all the CV's using their MTS software. I think most systems will be able to read out at least the main CV's, including the address. What system are you using? 

Keith


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

or just give it a new number and not worry about his number


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that is a Digitrax decoder in an Aristo C-16 bumble bee.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The easiest way is to put it on the DCC programming track, and you can read back any CV, including CV1 which is the address. 

(if it is set for a long address, you have 0000 - 9999 possible!). 

Did you try the road number on the loco? That's typical... if the number on the loco is longer than 4 digits, try the first 4 or the last 4. 

I would just put it on the programming track and read it directly. You can also reset the decoder there... also when on the programming track, you can read back the manufacturers id and model... so you don't have to open the loco to find out. 

What DCC system are you using for control? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I'm using the NCE Pro system....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Put it on the programming track... have you used the programming track before? 

Yell if you need help... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

CV 1 is the short address 
CV 8 is the manufacturer code and is helpful in understanding all other codes. CV7 is the software revision. 

CV17/18 are the long address if used.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan with an NCE, you do not have to know the CV's (as opposed to the opinion of another manufacturer!) If I remember correctly the Zimo also identifies this for you without forcing you to know the cv's 

On the programming track, the NCE will identify the decoder manufacturer, whether a long or short address is in use... the user can see the currently set address. 

It's simpler than all the anti-dcc people make out! 

Regards, Greg 

(p.s. if you were just doing it by CV, then you would need to check if short or long was active first, and then check the appropriate cv's as you indicate... I forgot which CV tells you this, maybe 29, but I don't need to remember it!)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, yes it is CV29 that selects long addressing as well as direction, speed steps, and analog use.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whaddya know, got one right! ha ha! 

Thanks for keeping me in line Dan! (will you be at the show in Pomona, by the way?) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Axel and I are driving to the show, see you there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you guys! Be there on Sunday. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya Greg I need stuff.







. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll send it with that new laptop, ok? 

Greg


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks guys for all your help....









one more question though.... Is there a listing of all the CV uses that I can find somewhere? Or are thse different depending on Manufacture??

thanks again!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Most are standard, but some vary from manufacturer. For example, short adress is on 1, inertia and acelleration are on 4 and 3. Most of the time I only mess with maybe a dozen 
.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are some standard NMRA ones, and almost any decoder manual will have them in it. 

Then there are a group that are the manufacturer's choice on what they do, and you need the manual on the particular decoder to see what they are. 

Most sound decoders have so many functions that they have a way of "indexing" or extending the CVs in the "custom" range. 

There are NO standards for sound. There are also no standards for which functions do what with sound except for conventions for the bell and horn/whistle, and to a much lesser extent mute. 

What I do is peruse the table of contents for any functions that look interesting and try them out. 

You can download the manual from the manufacturer's web site. 

Regards, Greg


----------

